# warmaster horus and the luna wolves



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

HELP! i'm gonna be making horus and the 10th company pre heresy but! 

what does horus look like?
what helms should i use for them?
whos in the 10th company 


please help me thanks guys!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... The only advice I had is to make an Non-Heretic looking Abbadon model, or convert one to look as you want, as there is no real source, and I tried it all on Google, with no real results...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well for what horus looks like, look at the banner of the site lol, this may also help http://www.blacklibrary.com/ (new horus heresy artwork with horus as the centre piece) 
as for helmets try these
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=60
and forgeworlds new stuff 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/MK-III-IRON-ARMOUR.html 

and tenth company should be captain Garviel Loken, i suggest reading the first 3 horus heresy books if you already havent,


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah for what Horus looks like I'd either go with Heresy's banner or that pic from Black Library, especially since it's from the future, just look at the posting date!!!


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

yeh so anyone know the squads in it like how many termies and tacts


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

if i remember rightly from the books, theres no termies in 10th company, they were 1st company only, but you could still use them as an attachment to 10th company, 10th was a tactical company so all tac squads, cant remember much more detail then that unless i read the books again, sorry


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

He was asking for Pre-Heresy... And I am pretty damn sure that the guy in the banner is the Heresy-Horus...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

erm have u tried looking for artwork showing pre-heresy horus, its near impossible to find cause hes always depicted during the heresy so again for the best source look at stuff like the banner and black library


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, but try to think about him as a bit... Well... Less evil... Or look at fan artwork or models...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

thats why iv said to look at the art work that iv suggested, so he can try and create a non evil horus


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I found this pre-heresy horus on coolminiornot, hope it helps.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

12 tact squads and one termie squad landed in the whisperhead assult page 152 horus rising ill be making that guys! nice pic of horus


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> I found this pre-heresy horus on coolminiornot, hope it helps.


Good find man... Thats beautiful...


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought that the Luna Wolves colour scheme was more grey than green:read:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That is the sons of Horus color pattern.... It kinda marked Horus' decent into madness. And the Luna wolves had a white color pat.


----------



## klebold (Jul 17, 2010)

You also might want to use troops that look like this:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...-Infantry-Accessories/MK-III-IRON-ARMOUR.html

since they are pre heresy and all.


----------

